# UNIT Q.E.D. from 1938



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello,

We are restoring old TH Pilot Cutter in Poland - her name is THPV Bembridge.

We are looking for the function of that device and details of its producer/maker.

I placed my description and 9 pictures in the thread dedicated to our vessel on SN just here:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?p=456311#post456311

My posts No. 723 and 724

Great thanks in advance

Rafal


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Have offered a suggestion on the other thread. (Thumb)


----------



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes I saw it and I have already answered.

Best greeting Rafal


----------

